# cervidil induction



## cjmusser (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello,

Is 59200 appropriate for cervidil induction even though it is intravaginal vs. endocervical placement as described by the CDR?

According to one of my providers inductions are rarely if ever done by placement in cervix anymore.

Any input would be greatly appreciated along with sources.

Thanks so much,
Christina


----------

